
Ask HN: How do you manage your marketing efforts? - tarikozket
How do you manage your marketing efforts at your company today? Do you check Google Adwords, Facebook Ads or Twitter Ads every hour? How do you manage the bids?
======
davismwfl
None of the above.

I look at who has contacted us lately, who has visited the website, who has
signed up for a trial, what ads are running where and who did they target etc.
It isn't about where you advertise so much as what they are doing for you.
Also, who has asked for support, who has sent us an email and who is likely to
convert.

Marketing is about keeping existing clients happy, finding the channels where
new clients will be and experimenting. I will experiment in various places,
but honestly, I rarely will check the results other than weekly.

I have 20 years of development and marketing, and one thing has held
consistently true. It takes time to see what works and what doesn't. I don't
mean it takes months or years, but you can learn nothing in an hour or two
(generally), as it will take a week or more of testing and experimentation to
see any patterns.

~~~
tarikozket
Thanks! Can you also share the answer of how do you manage your $5,000 online
ads budget?

~~~
davismwfl
So in general, we manage a 5 figure/month online marketing budget. That is
split between Facebook, Google, display ads and retargeting. We focus mostly
on highly targeted display ads, retargeting then Google and Facebook, with
Facebook being the place we spend the least amount overall.

Why we choose this, is simply because while we see the most traffic from
Facebook, the least number of conversions come from those ads. Retargeting and
Display Ads do the best, outside of direct emails and follow up from on site
visitors.

